

Wanna Get High? Sweet Little Html5 Canvas Game - renas
http://highlinux.com/wanna-get-high?

======
gee_totes
Keybindings are off in Linux (running Chrome and Fedora).

I have 3 cigarettes and 3 mushrooms, but pressing the A button smokes the
cigarettes and the T button eats the mushrooms.

Also, tobacco is misspelled.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Same here in OS X on Chrome.

~~~
renas
Fixed the issue with Chrome, however I cannot see the effects on Chrome, do
you guys see effects? To me it gets dark instead of blur?

